# snow bonner...... chicago still waiting..



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

these are from last year... figured i had nothing better to do so here we are...


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

more.............


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

last few..... ......


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Bonner*

This poor guy had the same problem ")


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Niceeeeee! Still waiting on our first push here in Michigan!


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

the last picture is the greatest


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

UGH that little dusting was a tease.....


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice trucks and plows


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

What's a "bonner"? Is that like a bonnet for a snowplow guy?


----------



## Rico T. (Feb 10, 2011)

Ugh, all the weather people predicted a worse winter than last year's and we've yet to get anything... :realmad:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I like the running shoes on the guy in the 5th picture.


----------

